# Where are my favorite Christmas movies?



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

I look forward to viewing certain movies aired on TV at this time of year. I did a search on zap2it.com and hardly any are being shown this year. I am disappointed. I may have to get a DVD and disks!

These are  a few:
Scrooge (1970)
A Christmas Carol (1984)
Miracle on 34th Street (1947)


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

Look on Youtube and stream them from there to your TV.   At least some of those are probably there.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Beyond my technical abilities.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 13, 2019)

"It Happened on Fifth Avenue" is one of my favorites.  While not technically a Christmas movie, it ends at Christmastime...as does "It's a Wonderful Life."


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 13, 2019)

Guess I'm gonna be the "odd man out" here because I really don't like Christmas movies.  Not really sure why but I find that most don't cut it for me.  Some have a story with a tree in the back ground but I don't find the quality in Christmas movies.  Sure I saw the one with Scrooge & those 3 ghosts visiting him.  It is probably my favourite but why watch it again with over a million movies out there & at my age I can't be sitting & watching the same old darn movie.  I heard that some people  watch that old "Miracle on 34 Street" year after year after year.  Good for them.  I'll skip it to watch very non-Christmas Gunsmoke, Rifleman & Kojak.  I don't need the Marshal, Chester, Doc nor Kitty sitting around some decorated tree.  Nor do I need Kojak solving who murdered the guy who sells Christmas trees.  That's just me; call it FREEDOM!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 13, 2019)

Four Christmases
Christmas Vacation


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Guess I'm gonna be the "odd man out" here because I really don't like Christmas movies.  Not really sure why but I find that most don't cut it for me.  Some have a story with a tree in the back ground but I don't find the quality in Christmas movies.  Sure I saw the one with Scrooge & those 3 ghosts visiting him.  It is probably my favourite but why watch it again with over a million movies out there & at my age I can't be sitting & watching the same old darn movie.  I heard that some people  watch that old "Miracle on 34 Street" year after year after year.  Good for them.  I'll skip it to watch very non-Christmas Gunsmoke, Rifleman & Kojak.  I don't need the Marshal, Chester, Doc nor Kitty sitting around some decorated tree.  Nor do I need Kojak solving who murdered the guy who sells Christmas trees.  That's just me; call it FREEDOM!



I'm with you, Packerjohn.  I don't like Christmas movies, either, and have a particular dislike for Christmas romantic comedies.  YUCK!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 13, 2019)

Does anyone remember Amahl and the Night Visitors? It was a favorite of mine which I think first aired in the early 50s. Although I'm not a fan of opera this one I really enjoyed. 
There is quite a history behind the making of this and was the first Hallmark show produced.


----------



## Duster (Dec 13, 2019)

I taped multiple Christmas movies and make my husband watch one with me every night.  They really put us in the holiday spirit. 
I really like the Debbie Macomber movies like the "Mrs. Miracle" series.
November Christmas{2010}~A brave young girl is battling cancer, which has an effect on the people around her. 
The Man Who Invented Christmas {2017}~Charles Dickens biography of the creation of the Christmas Carol. 
Eloise at Christmastime~ Fun and delightful story that you can watch with grandkids.


----------

